# Fuente musical para usar con hilo musical (telecontrol) y salida Coaxial.



## SIERNO30 (Ene 26, 2012)

Buenas a todos.
Solo comentar que soy nuevo en el foro y mis conocimientos son muy basicos en este campo.
Tengo instalado un sistema de altavoces creative Z5500, el amplificador tiene entrada optica, coaxial y RCA. Uso la optica para Un HTPC conectada al TV y la entrada RCA para el tv. 
En el salon tengo la instalación del  hilo musical, con una centralita de 25w de 4 canales, tiene la función de "telecontrol" (encendido/apagado a distancia de la fuente de sonido)
Lo que busco es:
Una fuente musical conectada mediante RCA a 1 canal para poder reproducir radio, mp3, dvd... para encender desde cualquier mando de cada habitacion usando el "telecontrol" apagar/encender para que reproduzca automaticamente y evitar el "stand by", es decir, no tener que encender manualmente la fuente musical cada vez que quiera escuchar musica.
y con esta misma fuente musical saber si se puede enchufar al sistema home 5.1 de creative mediante la entrada coaxial que queda libre.
Existe una fuente asi? y donde la podria comprar??
Gràcias,


----------

